# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  تبدیل وردپرس به اسکریپت php

## barbarytehranvip

سلام میخواستم سایت وردپرسی رو تبدیل کنم به اسکریپت php ایا نیاز است برای بهبود سایت این کارو کنم ؟
این سایت *باربری* www.barbarytehranvip.com

----------

